# Can A Virus Upload Files?



## Crimsonnaire (Mar 9, 2009)

Are there viruses/trojans that are capable of uploading your files (like text files and pictures) through the internet and ultimately onto another computer/server without showing any indication even with a firewall installed?

I've read that trojans typically download files/programs onto your PC, but I want to know if there's an equal amount of risk of having your files leaking out.

Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## K3rupt (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmm, Cant recollect much information of Trojans doing this, but im sure there are viruses out there very much so capable of doing such things.

I know for a School Project i created a Virus which duplicated the drive till it ran out of space, then kept attempting too until bad sectors occured in which the computer would lose fragmentation and ultimately crash. . . 

However, a standard "Trojan" is not this complex and usually wont do that much damage, BUT are never that dangerous to send off your files. . .

Its hard to distinguish between "Viruses" These days, as there are new ones being created so often, its hard not to end up with one in some form these technological days. . .

/rant


----------



## 3uL (Mar 9, 2009)

I know one trojan but it only upload to your email.


----------



## Crimsonnaire (Mar 10, 2009)

I recently picked up a virus in my hard drive that reads the following:

recycler\s-6-9-14-100021152-100016575-100018154-1780.com (worm/generic.vsn)

Soon after I deleted it with my AVG, it detected this one:

system volume information\_restore{29cb9c34-5a04-40e7-9235-febb1abb99e4\rp181\a0026431.com (worm/generic/vsn)

The second one was also deleted, but noticed that my access to this drive as been blocked, saying 'Access Denied.' If I double click on the drive, it says "Windows cannot find recycler\s-6-9-14-100021152-100016575-100018154-1780.com, please make sure you typed the name correctly, etc.

Is there still another undetected virus hiding on this drive that's blocking my access?


----------



## K3rupt (Mar 10, 2009)

Ahh, the standard pain in the ass fragmentation error created by windows not handling the application(Virus) as it should.

The error of "access Denied" does not mean that the virus is to blame, AVG can also be to "Blame" Even tho it actually removed the Virus, it created a hole in the fragmentation of your hard drive.

There is no fix for this. (that i could obtain)

Besides Reformatting the computer which fixes all problems given that you back up your files.

I tried for countless hours to find a fix for the pain in the ... problem of "access denied" To certain areas of the hard drive to no avail.

From that report, i believe you removed the virus, But created a problem.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, a hacker can steal whatever files he wants to without you knowing it.

Mostly, it is probably about making you a part of a botnet and using your computer to do evil stuff.


----------



## Crimsonnaire (Mar 11, 2009)

Even if a file is transfered silently, is it possible to find out if a particular file has been uploaded by accessing some part of that file directly? If not, is there any other way to find out if files were uploaded, or is there no way to tell with it being the price of using the computer and internet?


----------



## Exodus (Mar 18, 2009)

Keylogger viruses create a notepad file and then store everything you type into this file. It then tries to connect to the internet to send the notepad file to the person who created the virus. So they can see everything you type and steal you're passwords etc.


----------

